# Mercury?



## CLang (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

ich bin mountainbike-neuling, aber auf der suche nach einen klasse ht. was haltet ihr von einem mercury? wie ists überhaupt mit qualität von bergwerk bikes? man hört ja so viel gegensätzliches...   
vielen dank für eure hilfe

gruß christian


----------



## daif (29. Oktober 2004)

gegensätzlich?????
beim Mercury???

es gibt hier viele Leute die eines besitzen und BW Rahmen, gerade das Mercury (Paradebeispiel) zählt zu den Top Hardtail Rahmen auf dem Markt!!! Ach ja, die Rahmen sind übrigens wirklich handgeschweisst in Pforzheim! Nicht in Asien oder so...handgefertigt hier nach "Neandertalermethoden" lol: , ich denke an den Galileo-Thread). 
Und das sage ich nicht nur weil das hier das BW-Forum ist oder weil ich auch ein mercury hab, denn man kann das immer wieder in Fachzeitschriften nachlesen bzw in den neutralen Foren lesen!! Objektiv zählen sie sicher zu den Oberklasse- Rahmen.
Foxgabeln zählen ja auch zu den Topgabeln, das streitet auch keiner ab 

Also warte noch auf ein paar andere Meinungen, aber ich glaube nicht dass du viele (überhaupt jemand??) finden wirst die sagen, dass die Rahmen nix taugen würden.

Gerade der normale Mercury Rahmen wird als sehr robust und steif gelobt, auch für schwerere Fahrer gut geeignet...

wie gesagt, ich denke viel was dagegen (objektiv) spricht wirste nicht finden..

ach ja, wie kommst du auf das "gegensätzliche"?? interessiert mich echt, ich kenn nur einzelfälle mit Problemen..bin allerdings auch nicht so lange dabei.. 

grüße david 


P.s. Anthony, überweise das Promotiongehalt bitte an David.M., Schweizer Nummerkonto: 864450345


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (29. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

ich fahre seit zweieinhalb jahren ein mercury und hab´ jetzt so ca.
23000 km laufleistung ohne ein problem, einzig zwei gelockerte 
gewindebuchsen des flaschenhalters.


----------



## Nomercy (29. Oktober 2004)

Manche denken evtl., man müsse mit einem solchen Oberklasserahmen/-bike, physikalische Gesetze aushebeln können und sind dann enttäuscht.  
Habe das Mercury im Forum kennengelernt und besitze es neu seit einem 3/4 Jahr. Laufleistung 5000km. 60000 Höhenmeter. 1 Transalp.
Ich kann nur sagen: aus Begeisterung wurde "echte Liebe". Ein guter Rahmen und Qualität sowie Support sind einzigartig. Das gebe ich nicht mehr her. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## CLang (29. Oktober 2004)

ich schau schon ne weile durch verschiedene foren und das "gegensätzliche", bzw. die negativen aussagen können natürlich die einzelfälle sein, die immer vorkommen. dabei ging es weniger um die qualität als um service und besonders lieferzeiten. 

bei rotwild bikes heißt es doch, dass die rahmen gern mal brechen...

es ist natürlich auch immer die grundsätzliche frage wieviel der name eines bikes wert ist. z.b. bei einem canyon bike, dass auf den ersten blick gleichwertig wirkt (gewicht, komponenten, etc.) aber wirklich deutlich günstiger ist, sieht man natürlich auch kleinere probleme nach...

was macht denn eigentlich den unterschied zu "billigen" bikes?

und ab wann gibt es eigentlich die 2005 modelle? oder zumindest infos über die zusammenstelleung?

gruß


----------



## daif (29. Oktober 2004)

ich würde Bergwerk nicht aus der Sicht von Komplettbikes betrachten
BW ist ne Rahmenschmiede die quasi nebenher auch Komplettbikes anbietet.
Ich wette es gibt hier keinen einzigen der ein BW hat das genau so ausgestattet ist wie auf der BW homepage gezeigt!!

Also wende dich an einen Händler und lass dir dein spezielles Mercury nach Wunsch aufbauen bzw lass dir mal n Angebot machen!!

Das die Lieferzeiten manchmal länger sind hab ich auch schon gehört, aber auch deshalb gilt, such nen Händler, vielleicht hat er ja genau einen Rahmen nach deinen Farbvorstellungen da...wenn nicht, bestell direkt oder über den jeweiligen Händler...

Der Unterschied zu billigen Rahmen (bikes zu vergleichen bringt nix, du kannst den Rahmen ja austatten wie du willst und je nach Händler variiert auch der Preis)hmmm....
BW schweisst von Hand und in relativ kleinen Stückzahlen (teurer),
sicher bezahlt man auch einen Teil "Image" das kann sicher niemand abstreiten, ebensowenig dass Massenprodukte billiger möglich sind,
Aber ich glaube wer ein BW kauft will eben etwas anderes und Individuelles

mich hat das Rahmendesign angesprochen und der Fakt, dass es ne kleine deutsche Firma ist hat mir auch sehr gefallen (nicht Millionenware aus Asien oder sonstwo).....das hat sowas bodenständiges (schon der name), und eben nicht bloßes versnobtes "Exklusiv-denken"
der mercury ist für mich einer der schönsten HT Rahmen die es gibt und es gibt ne Menge anderer Rahmen die ich auch geil finde, z.b Storck, vor allem Nöll gefällt mir, aber die Ausfallenden am Mercury sind einfach das geilste!!

Was den Rahmen soviel besser macht als andere kann ich nichtmal genau sagen, er hat mir einfach gefallen, ausserdem wird wie gesagt die Verarbeitungsqualität und die Steifigkeit gelobt, und das zu recht!!

ich würde sagen dass niemand ein BW allein wegen den harten fakten kauft. Es ist eben auch dieses Image das man mag oder nicht!
Wer nur auf Fakten achtet ist sicher auch mit dem Canyon Rahmen sehr sehr gut bedient!

...puuuhh laberflash...


----------



## Nomercy (29. Oktober 2004)

@daif
Sehr gut beschrieben.  

Perfekt ist nichts, aber aus meiner Sicht stimmt bei BW, inbesondere hier beim Mercury, die harmonische Mischung all dieser erwähnten Aspekte.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2004)

Meine persönliche Bergwerk-Geschichte:   

Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Alpencross mit Serac-Joe gemacht, der Achim Zahn ist ja auch ein großer Bergwerk-Fan. Nach seiner Aussage (nachzulesen auf der Website) sind die Rahmen von BW die, die ihm in seiner langen Erfahrung als Alpencrosser am wenigsten Ärger gemacht haben. Die Frau, die das Begleitfahrzeug fuhr, hatte auch ein Bike dabei und zwar ein Mercury, nach der Lehre des großen Zahn das perfekte Alpencross-Bike.  

Das Teil fand ich spontan einfach klasse. Es hat so eine unauffällige Eleganz, die mich einfach anspricht. Damals dachte ich noch: toll, aber so ein Teil kannst Du Dir doch nie leisten. Nicht dass bei mir inzwischen der Reichtum ausgebrochen wäre, aber ich hab' es mir dann einfach geleistet und es noch keine Sekunde bereut. Das Teil fährt sich absolut phantastisch und es begeistert mich immer noch jedesmal, wenn ich es anschaue.  

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: es gibt viele Firmen, die gute Bikes bauen und wenn man streng nach Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis entscheidet, kauft man sich sicher kein Bergwerk. Aber es hat einfach was, was andere Bikes nicht haben.


----------



## CLang (29. Oktober 2004)

klingt einleuchtend!
wirklich schön ist der rahmen auf alle fälle und wenn die qulität stimmt...
nachdem ich mit 85 kg doch kein klassisches leichtgewicht bin, wäre wohl der "normale" mercury rahmen der richtige. wenn also die bikes mehr oder weniger individuell zusammengestellt werden, mit welchen komponenten habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht? also stabil ist wichtig   
gruß christian


----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2004)

Gabel: Manitou Black oder Fox Talas oder F80/100X
Bremse: Louise (FR, wenn Du öfter mal einen Alpencross fahren willst)
LRS: DT Swiss 240 Naben, XR4.1 Felgen, Comp Speichen
Schaltung: X.9 mit Trigger Daumenschaltern
Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace VRO
Kurbel: Shimano XT oder FSA Afterburner


----------



## Nomercy (29. Oktober 2004)

@Clang
Bei 85kg ist der "normale" Bergwerkrahmen völlig. o.k., wobei der SL Rahmen genauso stabil sein soll.

Richtig top wurde es bei mir mit dem supersteifen LRS von WhizzWheels (Hügi 240s+XR4.1D, hinten DT-comp-Speichen, vorne die leichteren supercomp): absolute Empfehlung! Speichenspannung und runder Lauf sind einmalig. Serac Joes Favorit sind die Crossmax Enduro UST.

Und die Gabel!: So richtig agil ist das Mercury mit 80mm Federweg. Eine Fox F 80 RLT oder eine Terra-Logic, wenn man das Geld hat. Serac Joe empfahl eine Magura Ronin 80mm. Doch auch bei ihm zeigt sich, besser weniger Federweg und dafür stabiler. Bei Gabeln mit verstellbaren Federweg ist meine Wahl auf die Duke SL U-Turn von 2004 gefallen (63mm-108mm). Ich mag das Feature, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (29. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
schau dir doch auch mal ein Principia an bestes Steifigkeits gewichtsverhältniss.    und preislich auch ok


----------



## Nomercy (29. Oktober 2004)

ollo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> schau dir doch auch mal ein Principia an bestes Steifigkeits gewichtsverhältniss.    und preislich auch ok



Meines Wissens bezieht sich Deine Info auf einen Rennradrahmen, den REX Pro SX (getestet 2002), oder geht dieser gute Wert durch die ganze Kollektion?

@Clang: Jo genau. Und schau Dir auch gleich noch Specialized, Centurion, Zonenschein, Scott, Rotwild und Simplon an. Alles durchaus gute bis exclusive Marken. Aber ich entsinne mich, Dir ging es ja um ein Bergwerk.   

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Oktober 2004)

[Zensur]

G. O.


----------



## Nomercy (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust!

Was für ein praller Sermon!
Doch möchte ich etwas kritisieren:

--------------------------------


			
				EISENFAUST schrieb:
			
		

> Wess Brot ich eß, dess Lied ich sing ...
> CLang, Du wirst in diesem Forum sicherlich nicht erwarten können, Negatives über den Gegenstand des Begehrens zu lesen! Das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


Das ist schlicht falsch. Hier im Support!Forum gibt es naturgemäß überproportional Negatives zu lesen. 
Und davon stammt noch nicht einmal alles von Dir.

--------------------------------


			
				EISENFAUST schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den diversen 'Gegensätzlichkeiten' und Statistiken kann ich nur sagen, daß die, die hier von Statistik sprechen, grundsätzlich von Stocastik und somit von der Natur dieser mathematischen Disziplin keine Ahnung haben! Das ist ganz einfach schon darin zu begründen, daß niemand so recht weiß, auf wieviele verkaufte Rahmen unter gleichen oder ähnlichen Bedingungen Rahmenbrüche auftreten.


Es ist kurios: kaum einer, ausser Dir selbst, spricht hier von Statistik. Den meißten geht's um den Spaß an der Sache.
Es wäre weiterhin wünschenswert, wenn Du Dich mit Vermutungen über den Bildungsstand der Forumsmitglieder zurückhieltest. Zumal Du damit an Deinen eigenen Ansprüchen scheiterst.
Offenbar hast Du vom Wesen der Erkenntnis keine hinreichende Vorstellung, da Du die Statistik so auf den hohen Thron bemühst. Sie ist kaum mehr als eine Krücke wissenschaftlicher Arbeit. Und das was unseren menschlichen Horizont determiniert, das geht doch wohl um einiges weiter.

--------------------------------


			
				EISENFAUST schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ein 'Serac Joe' muß mit Vorsicht genossen werden, denn er verdient mit dem MTB Geld und er kann sich zur Not in jeder Saison ein neues Arbeitsgerät kaufen... Informiere Dich, laß Dich nicht bequatschen, schau Dir die Rahmen alle genau an, wäge ab.


Warum hältst Du eigentlich Deine "Gesprächspartner" immer für blöd?

--------------------------------
@Clang: "laß Dich nicht bequatschen"

Wie wahr.  

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Clang, schau doch einfach mal mit hin:
bergwerk union & bergwerk treffen... 
BERGWERK Saison Opening 2005


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Oktober 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schlicht falsch. Hier im Support!Forum gibt es naturgemäß überproportional Negatives zu lesen.
> Und davon stammt noch nicht einmal alles von Dir.



Das ist ausnahmsweise richtig und ich entschuldige mich ganz artig bei Dir. Der Grundgedanke war ein anderer und ohne auf das Wesen der eigentlichen Frage zu achten befolgte ich selbstverliebt der Zeichnung eines fremden Pfades ...



> Es ist kurios: kaum einer, ausser Dir selbst, spricht hier von Statistik. Den meißten geht's um den Spaß an der Sache.
> Es wäre weiterhin wünschenswert, wenn Du Dich mit Vermutungen über den Bildungsstand der Forumsmitglieder zurückhieltest. Zumal Du damit an Deinen eigenen Ansprüchen scheiterst.


Immerhin sind es 'kaum' welche, das impliziert daß es mindestens einen gibt, außer mir natürlich! Und Korrektur: Klage niemanden an, dessen Du Dich selber schuldig gemacht hast. Es tut mir ja außerordentlich leid, wenn ich in Deinem Fischteich fische, aber das mache ich mit großem Vergnügen. 



> Offenbar hast Du vom Wesen der Erkenntnis keine hinreichende Vorstellung, da Du die Statistik so auf den hohen Thron bemühst. Sie ist kaum mehr als eine Krücke wissenschaftlicher Arbeit. Und das was unseren menschlichen Horizont determiniert, das geht doch wohl um einiges weiter.



Ja, leider keine hinreichende, sehr wohl aber eine notwendige! Und nebenbei bemerkt: Womit habe ich 'Statistik' auf einen hohen Thron bemüht? Liest Du etwa, was Du selber gerne lesen _würdest_, aber nicht geschrieben steht?



> Warum hältst Du eigentlich Deine "Gesprächspartner" immer für blöd?



Wer 'hält' das nun vom wem?

ich gebe den Stab des Intellektes gerne wieder an Dich zurück, ich bin den Ansprüchen nicht gewachsen, die gestellt werden. Das digitale Leben ist mir zu binär ...

Gute Nacht und Lebet wohl ...


----------



## locationmaster (30. Oktober 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Gute Nacht und Lebet wohl ...




   biste jetz´ fuer immer wech ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (30. Oktober 2004)

@nomercy&Eisenfaust: oh mann, schade dass ihr beiden nicht bei dem Treffen wart, das wär mal echt ne Gaudi geworden     
schaut zu, dass ihr beim Saison opening dabei seit, dann brauchen wir für die Abende keine Musik zur Unterhaltung   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Nomercy (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Chris!
Ja, ich weiß nicht so richtig ... ob Eisenfaust mit mir einen Canon singen würde. 
Es ist zum Verrückt werden, er ist meines Erachtens einfach zu negativ... ... negiert selbst die eigenen Beiträge.
Ist das dann die Negation der Negation??? 
(Sorry, das war albern.)



			
				EISENFAUST schrieb:
			
		

> [*Zensur*]
> 
> G. O.
> __________________
> ...


Aber ich denke ein Treffen, eines mit diesen Kaltgetränken usw., könnte uns durchaus gut tun.
Freue mich so oder so schon auf das Saison-Opening 2005.

 

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Boandl (30. Oktober 2004)

Bergwerk - ein Rahmen auch für die Podiumsdiskussion.  

Hallo CLang,

du wirst gemerkt haben, die Bergwerkler sind Individualisten, manche mit leichtem Hang zur Vereinsmeierei -paradox.  
Ich habe mir meinen Bergwerkrahmen gekauft wil mich Konstruktion und Verarbeitung überzeugt haben, wichtig da ich noch ein bisschen schwerer bin als du, nebenbei hat mir auch die Optik gefallen. Ein kleines bisschen auch das Forum hier, das muss sich ein kleiner Hersteller erst mal leisten können. hier im Forum kommt ja jeder tatsächliche und vermeintliche Fehler gleich zur Sprache.
Den Namen musst du sicher auch mit bezahlen, Lieferzeiten in Kauf nehmen und viele Gedanken über die Teile machen.
Ich habe meins (kein Mercury) ein knappes Jahr und jede Ausfahrt sagt mir, das ist und war es wert.


----------



## Fettkloß (31. Oktober 2004)

> dann brauchen wir für die Abende keine Musik zur Unterhaltung




ach neeee - bitte nicht -- ich will lieber musik !!!! ich denke die meisten anderen auch


----------



## ollo (1. November 2004)

na klar geht das durch die ganze kollegtion siehe auch wenn du hast moutain bike 01/03 das gerät heißt msl pro und wog bei dem test gerade mal 8,4 kg, gibt es aber auch noch als etwas preiswerte variante   

fresh greeting from ollo


----------



## Nomercy (1. November 2004)

ollo schrieb:
			
		

> na klar geht das durch die ganze kollegtion siehe auch wenn du hast moutain bike 01/03 das gerät heißt msl pro und wog bei dem test gerade mal 8,4 kg, gibt es aber auch noch als etwas preiswerte variante
> 
> fresh greeting from ollo


@ollo

Na dann will ich mal allen Principia-Fahrern meinen aufrichtigen Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen Kaufentscheidung entgegenbringen...  

Gruß, Nomercy


----------

